# Weekend herping photos



## Kristy_07 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just thought I'd post some pics of my romantic weekend away herping and birding 

Since my herping skills are limited to the animals I trip over, I didn't really find much to be proud of. But I ran into a friendly RBB, a small GTS, and some skinks that I don't know anything about (maybe someone will idea them for me  ). 

Also heard (but unfortunately didn't see) some Albert's lyrebirds, which was absolutely amazing, and got to watch a great display put on by 4 male and 2 female Eastern whipbirds one morning. Lots of other great birds; wompoo pidgeon, crimson rosellas, king parrots, jacky winters, a white-throated tree creeper (!!), spectacled monarchs, logrunners (one of my favs), tawny frogmouth, noisy pittas, Bassian thrush, Rufous wagtails, Eastern yellow robins, satin bowers, green catbirds, pale-yellow robins, white-throated scrubwrens..... that'll do 

The spiders were fun, and the mammals were nice, too; one mother of a ringtail (!!), mountain brushtail, red-necked and red-legged padies, swamp wallaby. 

Great weekend, hope you like the pics (sorry the bird pics are pretty low qual - even my f2.8 lenses were struggling in the overcast morning rainforest light. Or maybe it was just me )


*Friendly Huntsman*






*Trapdoor*





*Platform Spider (I think...)*





*Fuzzy Caterpillars*





*Skink 1*





*Skink 2*





*Skink 3*





*Skink 4*





*Red-bellied Black sunning*





*...we helped him move off the path...*





*Male Eastern Whipbird*





*Female Eastern Whipbird*





*Spectacled Monarch*





*Bassian Thrush*





*The Biggest Wasp Nest EVER*





*Wasps*





*Pretty pool*





*Friendly Leeches*





*Leech Legs*


----------



## Omgitschris (Apr 21, 2010)

looks like a good trip - love the rbb shots and the friendly leechs made me laugh :lol:


----------



## reptiledude1 (Apr 21, 2010)

how did u get blood on your legs?


----------



## Kristy_07 (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks, mate! was a great weekend away, but sooo many leeches...


----------



## smeejason (Apr 21, 2010)

Need to put up a bl00dy warning for all us aracnaphobes(sp). took me 5 min to be brave enough to come back into room after that big hairy spider appeared on the screen.
nice photos though lol


----------



## kkjkdt1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Love the trapdoor, skink 1 and the caterpillar shots, oh and the red belly and ALL OF THEM.
Well done


----------



## bluereptile (Apr 21, 2010)

loved the red belly black photos  and the leeches made me have a laugh lol


----------



## Dark_Morelia (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice pics! looks like you saw a good amount of wildlife. The monarch and whip birds are impressive - I can never get near monarchs and whips are so secretive!
Are you sure the wasp nest is a wasp nest? looks an awful lot like fungus to me?
Where'd you go to see all this stuff?


----------



## Kristy_07 (Apr 21, 2010)

Dark_Morelia said:


> Are you sure the wasp nest is a wasp nest? looks an awful lot like fungus to me?
> Where'd you go to see all this stuff?



Hey, yep the pics don't do it justice, but definitely a wasps' nest, not fungi. At Binna Burra and Lamington Nat Park, QLD.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Apr 21, 2010)

to my best knowledge...

skink 1 - Murray's skink _Eulamprus murrayi_
skink 2 - _Carlia pectoralis_ (???)
skink 3 - _Saproscincus rosei_
skink 4 - (???)

Man, skinks are HARD!


----------



## carmen (Apr 21, 2010)

nice pics!! hoped you would get some this time of year. what camera/lense do you use?


----------



## Wild~Touch (Apr 22, 2010)

Excellent pics and thanks for sharing


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Apr 22, 2010)

reptiledude1 said:


> how did u get blood on your legs?


haha are you really that blind coz of leeches read the description of the photo first ay


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Apr 22, 2010)

smeejason said:


> Need to put up a bl00dy warning for all us aracnaphobes(sp). took me 5 min to be brave enough to come back into room after that big hairy spider appeared on the screen.
> nice photos though lol


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH sorry i almost pissed my self when i read that


----------



## Kristy_07 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the comments, all.



carmen said:


> nice pics!! hoped you would get some this time of year. what camera/lense do you use?



Hey, carmen. I've got a Nikon d300. The close photos were taken with a 105mm f2.8 Nikon macro lens, those further away were either a 70--200mm f2.8 nikon, or (more likely) a 18-200mm f3.5-5.6 nikon lens. This is not the right lens for the rainforest! But that said, it is much lighter than the zoom 2.8 lens, which I still struggle to hike more than about 10km with (by the end, it feels like it weighs about 10kg on its own!)


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 7, 2010)

great photos kristy LOL there must have been $#@! load of leeches


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 7, 2010)

Exceptional Photos! Well done!


----------



## shellfisch (Nov 7, 2010)

Great pics Kristy, where did you go?

And I hope you gave each other a thorough checking over for leeches when you got back


----------



## lizardman59 (Nov 7, 2010)

i love threads like this where people post pics of threads of herps they have found its awesome kristy make a group like backyard herpers or something we could all share pics of herps we have found it would be awesome


----------



## Darlyn (Nov 7, 2010)

Nice pics, thanks for sharing.
I'd be taking salt or matches for the leeches next time tho.


----------



## stephen (Nov 7, 2010)

Great work you should enlarge them sign & frame them & make some cash on the side.
l'd buy the rbb shots in a heart beat spider & skink 1 shots aswell.Good stuff keep it up
u have an eye 4 it thats 4 sure.


----------



## slim6y (Nov 7, 2010)

Awesome shots - well done!!!

My turn over xmas time


----------



## Bradchip (Nov 7, 2010)

Brilliant set of shots. Love the RBB, and love the leeches (maybe love is too strong of a word). 

Great shots


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks very much, guys  This trip was about 7-8 months ago to Binna Burra... we had a great time! My birding skills are a bit sharper than my herping skills - I'll have to find someone to help me brush up this summer, I reckon


----------

